# Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich



## Marlon (1. August 2012)

Hey Leute,

Wir fahren am Samstag nach Südfrankreich ans Meer (Mittelmeer). Dort will ich vom Strand aus angeln gehen.

Da ich somit das erste mal am Meer angele bräuchte ich ein paar Tipps, auf was und wie ich dort angeln sollte. 
Das Innere von Muscheln müsste doch ein guter Köder für Meerfische sein.

Danke für eure Tipps-


----------



## Kauli11 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Mit Muschelfleisch hast du einen guten Köder.

Such dir wenn möglich einen Felsigen Strandabschnitt aus,
denn dort halten sich mehr Fische auf als am Sandstrand.

Kenne die Fischsorten nicht alle,aber es macht sehr viel Spass,da auch kleine Fische dort ganz schön abgehen.

Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub,denn die Ecke dort hat mir jedesmal sehr gut gefallen.#h


----------



## Marlon (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Danke für die Antwort 

Angelst du da auf Grund oder mit Pose ?
Welche Hakengröße sollte ich benutzen ?


----------



## Dorschrasta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Moin..


Über das Festland Südfrankreichs kann ich dir nichts erzählen, aber ich hab in jungen Jahren schon des öfteren auf Corsica geangelt..

In der Regel hab ich von den Felsen aus mit der Grundmontage geangelt, keine normale wie beim Aalangeln, sondern mit einem Paternoster mit zwei Haken gr. 4-6 an kurzen Seitenarmen und einem kleinen Birnenblei um die 30/40g.. Köder war bei mir auch Muschelfleisch.. Als Rute hatte ich eine mittelschwere Spinnrute mit einem WG von 50/60g und auf der Rolle hatte ich eine 15er Geflochtene.. Recht simpel.. Beute waren relativ viele Kleinfische, aber es haben sich auch große Lippfische und knallbunte, barschartige, stachelige Biester von ca 35cm am Muschelfleisch vergriffen..

In den kleinen Häfen kannst du mit der Posenmontage gut Meeräschen nachstellen, die machen richtig Laune an der leichten Klamotte.. Die lassen sich angeln wie Karpfen, und zwar mit Schwimmbrot.. Damals hab ich die erst angefüttert und dann komplett ohne Pose, nur mit dem Brot am Haken geangelt.. Heute würde ich das mit einem schwimmenden Sbirolino und ner Pilotkugel am 2,50m langen Vorfach machen..

Und ich bin der Meinung, dass an Frankreichs Mittelmeerküste auch Riffangel-Touren mit Booten angeboten werden..

Viel Erfolg...

thomas


----------



## Marlon (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Ebenfalls ein Dankeschön an dich für diese sehr Hilfreiche Antwort. Ich werds mal mit der Grund-Patanoster Methode probieren. Hatten die Patanosterhaken noch irgentwelche schimmernden Kunststoffblätter dran? Denn sowelche habe ich noch aus einem voherigen Urlaub.


----------



## Marlon (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*



Marlon schrieb:


> Ebenfalls ein Dankeschön an dich für diese sehr Hilfreiche Antwort. Ich werde es mal mit der Grund-Paternoster Methode probieren. Hatten die Paternosterhaken noch irgentwelche schimmernden Kunststoffblätter dran? . Denn sowelche habe ich noch aus einem voherigen Urlaub. Ich hoffe, dass viel fangen werde


----------



## Romaniac97 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Hast du eine Spinnrute?
Hab gehört dass dort mit Gummifisch auch was geht


----------



## Dorschrasta (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Moin..

Die kannst bestimmt auch nehmen..
Ich hab mir mit 40er Schnur und Haken mit Öhr selbst welche gebunden.. Ich denke mal du wirst Herings- oder Makrelenpaternoster meinen, bei denen sind die Schnüre und die Knoten selbst oft relativ instabil, ich würd es nicht drauf ankommen lassen.. Besser ne Spule Schnur, Einzelhaken und ne Hand voll Wirbel kaufen und ne Runde basteln...


----------



## Marlon (2. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Eine Frage habe ich noch, die ich für sehr wichtig erachte. 

Was fange ich vermutlich mit Muschelfleisch als Köder und wie sind die Mindestmaße für diese Fischarten. Denn ich habe keine Lust mich nacher strafbar zu machen, weil die Fische zu klein sind.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus!


----------



## Dorschrasta (3. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Moin..

Schau mal im Forum 'Angeln in Europa'.. Dort findest du recht aktuelle Berichte über Methoden und Fangerfolge im Mittelmeerraum, da wirst du deine Antworten finden, zumindest was die Fischarten ansich betrifft.. 
Über die Mindestmaße würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal versuchen über Google zu informieren, auf Corsica wurde nicht auf Maße geachtet, daher kann ich dir darüber nichts erzählen..

MfG 

thomas


----------



## KöFi (3. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Meer in Südfrankreich*

Hier das Video hab ich mal zu dem Thema auf Youtube gefunden ein schöner Film es wird zwar hauptsächlich vom mini Boot ausgeangelt aber auch vom Strand aus. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTCC_WInLjY  |wavey:


----------

